# Chester River Fishing



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Going out with a friend on his new boat this Sunday 10/12/03..he is docked in Chestertown, MD..looking for insight to fishing the river...or any recentreports that may be available..have gear will fish..Tight Lines To All!  Murphman


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Murph,*

Was going to tell you to try that other board but I see you already have. Good luck on your trip my friend....Tightlines


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Hat: Didn't get to go Sunday, went to Choptank Pier with Liam instead. My friends boat still in the shop(shouldn't have bought a Mercury:jawdrop: )





The other board was not much help, got one reply..we'll figure the river out on our own when the merc is back from the shop, that's what fishn' is all about? Right? Have fun at HI and be safe...Tight Lines To All! Murphman


----------

